# union steamship of new zealand



## dally (Jan 9, 2013)

spent 10 years at sea and the best years of my life just loved it anyone out there sailed in the union co ships


----------



## Sharkie Price (Dec 10, 2008)

dally said:


> spent 10 years at sea and the best years of my life just loved it anyone out there sailed in the union co ships


 ,Dally. 667367 Gidday from Kev Price @ Sharkie Price from Naenae. Wellington, now the UK. I was on the coast, Deck Dept. A/B from 1958 until 1966, mostly USSCo, but other coastal companies. I was trying to fine out if anybody remembers any of the following blokes I went to sea with, Lucky White, tex walker, stan thornton, morrie rowe, Joe McNally, both from Dunedin, peter Mckinnon, Dickie
McCort',graham basham bruce burns, ross Mitchell, steve Delaney, ,Jimmy Carvell, the messman,Ronnie whittle,George Dinnarge,dickie Box, Joe and horrie Briggs,Jimmy Mcmasters, terry rahui, bobbie hodder,Lyle pirihi,Peter Johnson from bluff,Ronnie Yip the messman, Kahru Brown, Johnny Gunn, Loftie Rathbone, and many others, any news of them to Kev Price [email protected] Thanks for the thread


----------



## dally (Jan 9, 2013)

Sharkie I Knew Them All Sailed With A Lot Of Them Was On The Coast From Feb 55 Till Sept 64 Was In England 62-63 Sailed One Of The Tugs For Whangarei Out Late 63 Was In England With Basham,pollhill And Jim Larsen ,when Did You Go Over There And How Come You Stayed There Dally


----------



## Sharkie Price (Dec 10, 2008)

dally said:


> Sharkie I Knew Them All Sailed With A Lot Of Them Was On The Coast From Feb 55 Till Sept 64 Was In England 62-63 Sailed One Of The Tugs For Whangarei Out Late 63 Was In England With Basham,pollhill And Jim Larsen ,when Did You Go Over There And How Come You Stayed There Dally


Gidday Dally, your real name, I came to the UK in 1966 to go to Southampton Uni to get my second mates ticket, never got there something else turned up and have stayed ever since, did marry an
English lass from Gloucestershire and here Iam. 5 kids , 10 grandchildren, 2 great grandchildren. I remember jimmy Larsen, had an enormous tongue. what about any of the others, I regulary Skype
Ross Mitchell from Lyttleton and Gary King who lives in Oz. Can you remember any of the others are they still about and living. Cheers Kev Price


----------



## dally (Jan 9, 2013)

yes i remember ross mitchel have a photo of him and i taken at the teenage club in dunedin .peter mckinnon , lucky white ,don the hop have all passed away i live in australia now a place called bribie island north of brisbane .came ashore 64 worked for the union co for 8 years then the harbour board for 25 years.my last ship was the kaimai hope to hear from you again did you know bernie o'brien Ivan T Govorko


----------



## Sharkie Price (Dec 10, 2008)

dally said:


> yes i remember ross mitchel have a photo of him and i taken at the teenage club in dunedin .peter mckinnon , lucky white ,don the hop have all passed away i live in australia now a place called bribie island north of brisbane .came ashore 64 worked for the union co for 8 years then the harbour board for 25 years.my last ship was the kaimai hope to hear from you again did you know bernie o'brien Ivan T Govorko


Gidday Dally. Give us your name and I will see if I remember you, I had an email from Ross Mitchell yesterday, he has been crook with
legionaires disease, but he says he is on the mend now. I shipped out
often from wellington and Dunedin, where were you shipping out from. 
Keep in touch, my home email is [email protected] 
All the best Kev Price


----------

